# getting superannuation back after leaving Australia



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

A Japanese friend of mine has just left Australia and is trying to get his superannuation back. On the claim form he has to sign that he is leaving Australia permanently. Although he has cancelled his student visa, he may (or may not) return to Australia to live in the future. If he does, will he have to return the money to the super fund? (I think surely not but I don't really have any idea).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, he doesn't have to return the money to the Super fund if he comes back to AU in the future. As when he leaves he is still a temp resident the money is his to take out of AU. If he does apply for PR in the future his old Super has no bearing on the PR or his ability to come into AU as a PR.

Your friend is free to call the ATO and Immi depts to confirm that this is true. 



april said:


> A Japanese friend of mine has just left Australia and is trying to get his superannuation back. On the claim form he has to sign that he is leaving Australia permanently. Although he has cancelled his student visa, he may (or may not) return to Australia to live in the future. If he does, will he have to return the money to the super fund? (I think surely not but I don't really have any idea).


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks for answering. We figured this would be true, but you never know.


----------

